# 1980 Dasher diesel Hatchback. Rear spindel.....disc brake convert maybe?



## BerzerkJ (Aug 26, 2011)

I have a bad spindle on the back. Keep burning out bearings. Bent I think. I am wondering if the spindle off of another VW/Audi will do, or, could I convert to a disc brake, since I have to change it anyway. It is a bolt on spindle. Any help would be appreciated. 

While I am at it. Here are a few things I have learned about this car, and getting parts. 

Rear shocks = 96 dodge caravan. Yup they do. 

Broken bushing on linkage at bottom of stick shift = replace with 98cent rubber bung. Works perfect and passes inspection. 

Replace your tie rods with newer jetta ones to avoid the inverted tie rod end headache. 
Rabbit engines work with it. 
Replace your alternator mount with a custom machined one.....your will be glad in the end.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

BerzerkJ said:


> Rear shocks = 96 dodge caravan. Yup they do.
> 
> Replace your tie rods with newer jetta ones to avoid the inverted tie rod end headache.


 Good to know on the shocks. Damping rate is still good? 

Also, what year Jetta?


----------



## BerzerkJ (Aug 26, 2011)

Exact same damping. The only thing that is different is the sleeve on the bottom. You can either pull out the old ones from the old shockers, or grind of an 1/8th of an inch on either side. In the 8+ years I've had this dasher I have changed them twice. (I buy cheap shocks). 

Sorry, I can't remember the year for the tierod. 199x? I think. I did that right after I got it. That was before I realized I should write down part numbers and other car matches.


----------

